# Micro Motor



## Roa (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda.

es posible crear un micromotor?

mas especificamente, un motor que se pueda incluir a (por ejemplo) unos patines, por asi decirlo, poder generar la fuerza suficiente para vencer el rose del suelo.-

pensando en eso, tambien entre en conflicto con la energia que consumiria esta,  pero pense en un generador electrico de rose y solar al mismo tiempo.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Motor que impulse a los patines y generador movido por los patines que alimente al motor = Movimiento continuo (No existe)

Alternativa: Celulas fotovoltaicas + bateria
Motor: Motor de los compresores de aire para automovil (Infladores chinos) compactos y de bastante potencia.


----------



## thors (Oct 23, 2007)

si encuentras la solucion del motor te haces millonario y los autos hibridos pasaran al pasado como los reproductores DDC .
si es por divercion  usa unos cohetes  si no deveras usar una mochila con 20 kilos de baterias 

saludos


----------

